# African grey light source question



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

hi there, 

my question is does anybody use ultra violet bulbs for there birds.


if so which do you use?

Thanks in advance


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

popitgoes said:


> hi there,
> 
> my question is does anybody use ultra violet bulbs for there birds.
> 
> ...


 
I Dont use any :whistling2:


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes, I use the Arcadia Bird lamp. 

Arcadia the leaders in pet-care lighting technology - Bird Lamp


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Now im considering getting 1 :gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

This is very well timed,

I have just had published the first in a series of three in-depth articles about the new science and avain thinking behind bird lighting.

You can read part one in the issue of parrots magazine out now in whs and pets at home and local news agents.

I actually use the grey as a test subject. 

Anyway have a read and let me know if Anything isn't clear.

John


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is very well timed,
> 
> ...


thank you john i will take alook tomorrow 

i also use arcadia for my lizards they are great better then any other uv bulbs in my opionion 

also can people tell me how long they leave there lights uvb on for?


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Mine comes on at 7am and off at 8pm.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

The features cover all of these questions in great detail. I will also be morenthan happy to advisenon a personal level at Stafford on the 14th Oct for anyone attending. I will be on Rob Harveys stand this time.

Butbin short a full photo period is reccomended but use a timer to provide a break in the day of an hour or so.

John


----------

